# Appliance liefert 50 Millionen Zufallsbits pro Sekunde



## Newsfeed (26 Oktober 2010)

Ein von einer Münchener Firma entwickeltes Gerät liefert Zufallszahlen, die quantenmechanisch erzeugt werden und per USB-Schnittstelle nutzbar sind.

Weiterlesen...


----------

